#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  hassan rabia drilling

## ahmed abou zena

i need this book speaking about drilling ,i cant remember its name but the writer is dr/hassan rabia plz,i want alink of it :Smile: 

See More: hassan rabia drilling

----------


## ibidabo

give your email address and i'll for it to you.
Well Engineering and Construction By Hassan Rabia

----------


## ibidabo

Well Engineering and Construction By Hassan Rabia.
Send me your email and i'll forward to you

----------


## ibidabo

Well Engineering and Construction By Hassan Rabia.
Send your email and i'll forward to you.

----------


## ahmed abou zena

mrzezo_55_55@yahoo.com

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thanx alot

----------


## bahram203

i need Well Engineering and Construction By Hassan Rabia ebook , plz, send to me a link of it.
email : nazari.b@gmail.com

----------


## athher quadri

as salam alaikom
i will b grateful to u if u send me the same book on my id                     (athher786@gmail.com)
looking forward for ur altruistic endeavour.
Allah Hafiz

----------


## omair

me too please @ osmailer@gmail.com

----------


## crudebomb

askumar@gmail.com

----------


## ibidabo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mo7a2000

mo7a2000@gmail.com

----------


## prakashmukho

Bose thanks to u a lot for the book................

See More: hassan rabia drilling

----------


## sri1957

Can you send me the Husain Rabia material if you 
have. 

psridhar1957@yahoo.co.in

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## Alejandr

hi 
I need the book Oilwell Drilling Engineering: Principles and Practice by H. Rabia...
Is there anyone that have it?

my email: alejoprom1@hotmail.com

----------


## ahmadhosseini

I need hussain rabia   oil well drilling engineering principle and practice

email :   universe_beauty20@yahoo.com

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

I need this book please share the links

----------


## Eng Al-Hebshi

Can u please send me a copy of the book
this's my E-mail. ah.alhebshi@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## ibidabo

All,i have uploaded the book on the link below**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akiller

musabammadkhan@hotmail.com , musabammadkhan@gmail.com

----------


## eveleum

(   )                  .

----------


## bps005

bhushan_461@yahoo.com

----------


## atef

Hi
i need Well Engineering and Construction By Hassan Rabia ebook , plz, send to me a link of it.
email : atefshatta@yahoo.com

----------


## sarvesh234589

Can smone pls send me the book
hussain rabia oil well drilling engineering principle and practice


my id - sarvesh231189@gmail.comSee More: hassan rabia drilling

----------


## crezik17

please send me this Book..

my email address is kaushiksurti1@gmail.com



 Thanks in advance

----------


## josedrill

me too lordson21@hotmail.com

----------


## pevez

Can somebody upload the file again, please. Or send the oil well drilling engineering principle and practice book to aidar@gmx.net. TIA

----------


## puthiyedathrk

Hello friends anyone has got the download link fro Hussain Rabia's Oilwell Drilling Engineering textbook.

Thanks
puthiyedathrk

----------


## Plamen Tonov

Can somebody send to me oilwell_drilling_engineering_principles_and_practi  ce_by_h_rabia, my e-mail is bestbg@abv.bg 
Thank You!!!

----------


## charlieguddu

hi 
I need the book Oilwell Drilling Engineering: Principles and Practice by H. Rabia...
Is there anyone that have it?

my email: prashant45@hotmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

Well Engineering & Construction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Another link....
Well Engineering & Construction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cee note

Please, send to note.cee@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## malequinn

Good Day ibidabo, please send the same drilling manual to me. I am a practicing groundwater consultant and sees it as avery useful document. My email is tmasaka@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## australianpaolo

Hi, I will be very grateful if you will forward to me as well the great textbook above: 
"Oilwell drilling Engineering: principles & practice", H.Rabia-

Thanks in advanced,

Paolo AUS

----------


## australianpaolo

My email: australianpaolo@gmail.com



Thanks again !!!See More: hassan rabia drilling

----------


## cee note

Hi, Please drop an email address where I can send it to. Thanks and sorry about my late reply. 



> Hi, I will be very grateful if you will forward to me as well the great textbook above: 
> "Oilwell drilling Engineering: principles & practice", H.Rabia-
> 
> Thanks in advanced,
> 
> Paolo AUS

----------


## Orduhlaski

Pls if i need a copy too, send to orduhlaski@gmail.com

many thanks

----------


## Mayankgupta

plz mail the book to maxmayankk@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## ahmadhosseini

hi
I will be glad to send the book by rabia 
and these soft wares : Eclipse 2013 and if you have abaquous -flac and drill office
thank u

----------


## ahmadhosseini

my email:
ahmadhosseini_2006@yahoo.com

----------


## vishesh0311

Can smone pls send me the book
hussain rabia oil well drilling engineering principle and practice
i ll be very grateful to you
my id - vishesh0311@gmail.com

----------


## ginozky

hey folks to all my friends of egpet here is the book oilwell drilling eng principles and practice

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i hope to be very useful to you

cheers

----------


## ginozky

hey folks to all my friends of egpet here is the book oilwell drilling eng principles and practice

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i hope to be very useful to you

cheers

----------


## scipiond

The pdf file is protected by a password . Any idea what this password is?

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you ''ginozky'', you are the best.

if possible share the password

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you ''ginozky'', you are the best.



if possible share the passwordSee More: hassan rabia drilling

----------


## ginozky

hi friend BOUGHELOUM sure that's the point to share with all of u, and sorry i forgot to write it.

and the pass is:

egpet.net

that's it. 

cheers

----------


## ginozky

hi friend BOUGHELOUM sure that's the point to share with all of u, and sorry i forgot to write it.

and the pass is:

egpet.net

that's it. 

cheers

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you ginozky

----------


## anzoategui

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links][H._Rabia]_Well_Engineering_and_Construction(BookFi.org).pdf

----------


## bustamante73

Hi, could you share the password

Thank You

----------


## Asim Saeed

help urself.

----------


## tarunrishu

password is incorrect...

----------


## ginozky

the link is next:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and the pdf password is:

egpet.net

thats it my friends

Kindest Regards

----------


## anzoategui

Good, excellent!

----------

